# What clubs and concourses do you all fly in ?



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious what clubs are represented on this forum.

I just joined a local pigeon club in the High Desert of California. The club is the Apple Valley Club----AVC , our club flys in the 395 Concourse.

I see a couple of you are from Southern California, so just curious if we might be flying in the same Concourse against each other.

Larry Lowell


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll be joining the Palomar club to your south....they race the same combine. Good luck this year

Jason


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm in the Tarheel Racing Pigeon Club - TRC. We're part of the North Carolina Combine - NCC. We currently don't participate in any concourses


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Four winds racing club, Central NY combine


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

I will be flying my first season with the BUFFALO PC in western New York.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

markp1969 said:


> I will be flying my first season with the BUFFALO PC in western New York.


How many flyers in your combine?
Tom


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

windyflat said:


> How many flyers in your combine?
> Tom


Don't know, I'm still waiting for our first meeting.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

LNC club Lincoln Ne. Husker Hawkeye Combine.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'm in two clubs: Lexington Racing Pigeon Club (IF) and the Bluegrass Racing Pigeon Club, Frankfort, Ky. (AU). Neither flies in a combine  

Both clubs ship with one or two clubs in Louisville to our west and we all fly to the south and southwest (down I-65 into Tenn, Alabama)


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I am in the Torrington Racing Pigeon Club - Manchester Combine


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Mount Scott racing club - south western Oklahoma


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Mount Pleasant Homing Pigeon Club MO/IL Combine


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm in 2 clubs I'm the President of the Lindenhurst Homing Pigeon Club, LIN (35 members) and The Islip Terrace Pigeon Club, ITC (40 somthing members) and both of those clubs are in the Long Island Combine (around 200 members).


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Covington, Ky. club in the Cincinnati racing pigeon combine. Small but IMO, one of the best.

I do wish I lived somewhere that had a large number of flyers. That would be awesome.

I also wish I lived somewhere that was warm all year.  (I hate cold weather)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Larry, I just noticed your club could very easily get mixed up with ACV  Apple cider vinegar. 
Doesn't Flyhome Loft fly in your combine?


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

LowellsGunDogs said:


> Just curious what clubs are represented on this forum.
> 
> I just joined a local pigeon club in the High Desert of California. The club is the Apple Valley Club----AVC , our club flys in the 395 Concourse.
> 
> ...


hi larry,

i did not race last year for i was busy but i'm starting to train my birds for the 395 concourse this year. i was told by the San Diego club that our first race is last sunday of Feb which is next month. our club will be flying with the 395 concourse but i dont have the schedule yet. do you have the date for the 1st race?

as far as i remember when i raced in 2009 the 1st race was at Adelanto, CA. i went to Google Earth and measured the distance and it's about 125 miles from my place. it also showed that Adelanto and your place, Apple Valley is about 13 miles apart. so maybe on the race day your pigeons are probably snoring and relaxing already inside your loft while our pigeons are still out there flying hard and scared to death with the falcons...


goodluck 


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/Aview.htm


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

NWC club in central MA.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

My birds will be flying in the Los Lobos RPC and the North West Fliers club in ABQ NM. Live to far to fly out of my loft so my birds will be generally flying out of three lofts. Full team in one and a partial team in the others.


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

ill be flying with the 395 concourse and im hopeing to get a day bird again on 531 miles......


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

I fly with the Marion County RPC (OCALA), The N. FLA Combine and FLA Federation (Old Birds)


----------



## LowellsGunDogs (Dec 18, 2010)

Kalapati

I believe our first race for this years ob season with the AVC club, is March 12th. Our first race station I believe is from Inyokern.

Larry Lowell


----------



## moonshadow13 (Dec 13, 2008)

Ithaca Club - Central New York Combine


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Space Coast Racers = SCR and with the Florida East Coast Combine


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

logangrmnr said:


> Space Coast Racers = SCR and with the Florida East Coast Combine


Does Chuck Oshaben race with you guys? He helped me out with alot of good birds and advice when I first started.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Windyflat, Sorry no Chuck. He raced with the TCPC. I heard that he had to give it up because of pigeon lung.
Logangrmnr


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

That sucks.. Chuck loved his birds.
Tom


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

it does suck. Not just the loss of a friend but a club member. There hasn't been a lot of new growth down there. We are now getting bigger but it's taken a while to get the new members.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I just fly one loft races.


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Clubs and combine*



klondike goldie said:


> I'm in two clubs......Beeville RPC and CCBI Corpus Christi AU and Texas Center.


Yup!! Same here!!!


----------



## beaverbandit (Mar 15, 2009)

*.*

I belong to the West San Jose Racing Pigeon club and fly with the Bay Cities Combine in California, Eastern course thru Nevada into Idaho.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

My birds Fly with the Greater Harrisburg Pigeon Club. (HBG) We compete with other clubs in the United Pigeon Combine.
(Old thread but found it so I'll bump it up!)


----------



## RogerD (Jul 12, 2012)

*ESM East Side Members*

I fly with the ESM East Side Members Club Metro Detroit Michigan.


----------



## mauimiho (Jun 21, 2011)

Maui Racing and show pigeon club....Maui, Hawaii


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi Larry,

I'm kind of late to this thread as I have been very busy at work lately.... I am a former president of the 395, I fly in the middle section and a current member of the IEIC Club. Glad to have you as a new member.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ogden racing pigeon club and Northern Utah combine club


----------

